# Savage MK II FV-SR .22



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I was grazing the pawn shop the other day with no idea what I was looking for. My gun safe is a bit crowded but there is room for one or two more without scratching each other if I am careful.
I have thought about a bolt action .22 for some fun with my Grand Daughter and I found this:
















As the thread title says it is a Savage MK II FV-SR.
This one has a fluted bull barrel which has the same thread pitch as mt PC-9 Carbine. (maybe one can for two rifles?) It has the Savage Accu-trigger which I really like and a tactical bolt handle which I don't.
Might see some warm weather coming up for a range day.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I had one and put it in a Boyd's At-One stock. It was an awesome shooter and I shot it out to 485 yards with standard velocity ammo. Great guns!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jester560 said:


> I had one and put it in a Boyd's At-One stock. It was an awesome shooter and I shot it out to 485 yards with standard velocity ammo. Great guns!


I happen to have an unemployed Vortex 6x18 scope that might find a home on the Savage. If that looks too much like a clown show there is a 3x9 Leupold on the shelf next to it.
I have three Savage ten round mags due on February first. I may need to acquire a Rigid Chassis ( SRF_CHASSIS E RECEIVER ) to make it a bit more respectable.


----------

